# OB Floundering 6/10/2018



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

Took the flounder boat out last night - launched at Boggy Point around 1130pm. Went to our favorite flounder spot, nothing... So went to the 'typical' island around Tacky Jacks, nothing... tried around Ono, nothing... Tried a few coves and only got 1 small flounder on the outside of the cove in about 2 foot of water. Tide started coming in pretty strong around 3am. We couldn't find anything. Got lucky the storms never came in on us. We saw a few other flounder boats but they hadn't seen anything either. Water isn't perfect but clear enough to flounder. Seems like I'm seeing more flounder boats this year, especially the expensive 'made to order' boats rigged to the tee... Hoping it gets better...


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

I went the same night around Ft McCrea, big lagoon, perdido key....clear water and I only saw one the entire night.....only one stingray.....lots of blue crab and hundreds of shrimp everywhere


----------

